# what do you think of pokemon as it is today?



## KCourtnee (Aug 4, 2010)

do you like the older pokemon games/pokemon/episodes or the new ones?

i like the old everything. i grew up playing the old games and watching the old shows with the original character voices. i hate the new crap. -.-


----------



## Lobo (Aug 4, 2010)

Hate the new pokemon <.<

yea I'm using my wii's browser so i can't post a video or link but anyway...search "pokemon what happened to you?" on youtube.


----------



## -Aaron (Aug 4, 2010)

Kanto and Johto seasons of the anime were awesome.
It was sub-par on Hoenn, and utter crap in Sinnoh.

Games from Gen I and II were great.
I didn't like Gen III.
Gen IV was alright.


----------



## KCourtnee (Aug 4, 2010)

kanto and johto were the best regions and always will be. all the cutest, classic pokemon. the pokemon now look like nintendo ran out of ideas and names for them. and a lot look like robots


----------



## The Sign Painter (Aug 4, 2010)

Hoenn=Best Region


----------



## Bacon Boy (Aug 4, 2010)

The new generation is looking o-k for now.


----------



## Psychonaut (Aug 4, 2010)

feature wise, I'd say gen IV and gen II are up there, due to wifi and clock, respectively.

gen IV is a lot better imo, if not only due to the physical/special move split.  that's probably the most defining change in the actual game since the addition of dark/steel.

hoenn didn't really bring a lot to the table, but you have to restart somewhere, I guess.

as I've said before, hoenn being half-water is utter *censored.2.0*.


----------



## Jas0n (Aug 4, 2010)

*censored.2.0*.


----------



## Pokeman (Aug 4, 2010)

love the older pokemon and the older shows, the new ones are tolerable.


----------



## Hiro (Aug 6, 2010)

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> feature wise, I'd say gen IV and gen II are up there, due to wifi and clock, respectively.
> 
> gen IV is a lot better imo, if not only due to the physical/special move split.  that's probably the most defining change in the actual game since the addition of dark/steel.
> 
> ...


it was hoenn that brought the physical/special move split and all that cool stuff :l


----------



## Yokie (Aug 6, 2010)

I like all the generations and I only care about the games.


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Aug 6, 2010)

Rogar said:
			
		

> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, it was definitely Sinnoh.

Anyway, I don't think the newer games are as bad as people make them out to be. I actually loved Hoenn. Introduced a lot of kick-ass pokemon, like Sceptile and Walrein. Only problem I can really find with it is that it's all water.


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Aug 6, 2010)

I love the old Pokemon.

The new Pokemon's just.. o.e


----------



## Psychonaut (Aug 6, 2010)

MrCrazyDavis said:
			
		

> Rogar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


^ qft

which is a huge reason why sneasel (not to mention plenty other pokes) got a huge boost in the switch.  pursuit/any dark type moves would be laughable in the face of calm mind psychic types. and then there was physical/special split. !

and the + 50% special defense for rock types in sandstorm.

hoenn brought abilities, that's what I'm forgetting.  contests don't count, imo.
abilities are a very huge thing in the game, how'd I forget that :/

still, the water killed any kind of joy I had in that game.  ;-;


----------



## Mr. L (Aug 6, 2010)

After Hoenn I lost all faith in what they have some nerve calling "Pokemon" now.


----------



## Psychonaut (Aug 6, 2010)

L Lawliet said:
			
		

> After Hoenn I lost all faith in what they have some nerve calling "Pokemon" now.


Hoenn is where the real competitive/srs bzns pokemon battling started to get interesting.  it brought about limited EV'in (before, you had max ev's for all stats), abilities, and added some cool pokes.

where the game is located sucks, due to erryday i'm surfin'.

gen IV has a much better location, I think.  and it added the physical/special split, not to mention some more cool pokes to use.

anyone who thinks pokemon died when hoenn came out needs to take out the nostalgia goggles.  4 srsly.


----------



## Rene (Aug 6, 2010)

All the games are pretty cool, still

the television series however, can't compeed (they are now even aired on the most peculiar times :r) <small><small>idiotic disney xd</small></small>


----------



## Mr. L (Aug 6, 2010)

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> L Lawliet said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


KEYWORDS:*After Hoenn*


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 6, 2010)

i only played 2 pokemon games a long time ago. i didnt really like them at all so i havent played the new ones.


----------



## Psychonaut (Aug 6, 2010)

L Lawliet said:
			
		

> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


keywords: lolololol

after hoenn could mean hoenn and on, or could mean just after hoenn, not including it.

either way, gen IV wasn't all that bad, and I'd assume that more people like sinnoh than hoenn, overall.

either way, nostalgia goggles need to come off.


----------



## Mr. L (Aug 6, 2010)

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> L Lawliet said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


After Hoenn can in no means mean Hoenn and after.


----------



## -Aaron (Aug 6, 2010)

I never understood  the points of contests and ribbons. They're pretty stupid.


----------



## Psychonaut (Aug 6, 2010)

L Lawliet said:
			
		

> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


after hoenn

after seeing/playing hoenn, including hoenn.

*either way, nostalgia goggles need to come off*

contests were alright, but nothing really needed/necessary.


----------



## Mr. L (Aug 6, 2010)

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> L Lawliet said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nostalgia goggles were never on, bro. Sinnoh just sucked.


----------



## Psychonaut (Aug 6, 2010)

k, bro


----------



## twinkinator (Aug 6, 2010)

-Aaron said:
			
		

> I never understood  the points of contests and ribbons. They're pretty stupid.


What he said.


I used to love the show when it first cam out, now its just awful.

I like all games but sapphire/ruby/emerald and diamond/pearl
HeartGold is great, I think. It will be interesting to see what Black and White are like...


----------



## Mr. L (Aug 6, 2010)

I think that all of the pokemon games that are before ruby/sapphire/emerald were great, then r/s/e was good, d/p/p was bad, and HG/SS was okay.


----------



## Niya (Aug 6, 2010)

Personally, I like it all. Pokemon is a classic. I love and have all the eevee-lutions in each game.


----------



## Mr. L (Aug 6, 2010)

animalcrossingexpert said:
			
		

> Personally, I like it all. Pokemon is a classic. I love and have all the eevee-lutions in each game I own. Excluding the games that aren't from gen. IV


Fixed.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Aug 6, 2010)

Rogar said:
			
		

> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Along with double battles.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Aug 6, 2010)

Like many other good video game franchises, I feel that Pokemon is a dead horse being beaten.  R/B is one of the best video games of all time.  G/S weren't bad either... they added a considerable amount of new things to the game, 100 new Pokemon, much more vibrant colors graphically, doubled the size of the game (from 1 region & 8 badges to 2 regions and 16 badges), introduced berries, baby Pokemon, times of day, etc.  I have played R/S more than any of the other new games, and they are fun to play.  But they've become so predictable - upgrade the graphics, add 100 Pokemon, add some random side-quest-esque thing (ribbons, contests, berry mixing, 7 islands, etc.) that really has minimal impact on the main game, and you've got G/S version 2.2.


----------



## Smugleaf (Aug 6, 2010)

I actually never played Pokemon until gen. III so imo FRLG were the best for me. Hoenn was awesome (I didn't mind the water), I can't stand sinnoh. G/S is awesome. Pokemon Yellow was pretty good (but *censored.3.0*ing HARD), but as I played FRLG already R/B weren't really anything special to me.
And everyone is losing faith in the series... I'm not. I can kinda get used to the changes. Gen. V looks like it'll be pretty good.

dontkillmegohan


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Aug 6, 2010)

Smugleaf said:
			
		

> I actually never played Pokemon until gen. III so imo FRLG were the best for me. I can't stand sinnoh. G/S is awesome. Pokemon Yellow was pretty good (but *censored.3.0*ing HARD), but as I played FRLG already R/B weren't really anything special to me.
> 
> dontkillmegohan


I won't... I understand... I started watching the anime when it was on at 6:30 in the morning... September 98.  Got Pokemon Red within 2 months after that.  By then I was hooked on Pokemon.  Within a year so was half my grade at school.  Going to the grocery store with my mom?  Bring my GBC and play Red on the way, at the store (if I wasn't pushing the cart), and on the way back.  Rainy day?  Play Red.  Beautiful sunny day?  Play Red... ok, and maybe play outside a little, too.  

But R/B was unlike anything ever before, and that's what my friends and I grew up on... so if you're growing up with the new ones, and I were you, I'd probably look back on R/B and wonder why anyone enjoyed playing those.  But those games were something special.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Aug 6, 2010)

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> Smugleaf said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Same here.

Except I would go outside... and play R/B.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Aug 6, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> DarthGohan1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha... same here... oh good times


----------



## Smugleaf (Aug 6, 2010)

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> Smugleaf said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, no, I know that people grew up on those. Like, maybe years in the future, people will think the games I played were boring and stuff. Even if there were better games, I played them a lot, so they hold a special place in my heart attic.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Aug 6, 2010)

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mom: "Alfred, you need to go outside and get some sun." 
Me: "Okay!" *grabs Gameboy and runs outside*


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Aug 6, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> DarthGohan1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mom: Darthgohan1, stop playing Gameboy!!!
Me: Ok, Mom, anything you say!  *saves game.  gets gbc.  takes red out of gb and into gbc. feels mischievous.*


----------



## Smugleaf (Aug 6, 2010)

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol your mom calls you by your TBT name...before it existed

Mom: Rin, stop playing your gameboy!
Me: Ok! *is playing DS*


----------



## Bacon Boy (Aug 6, 2010)

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What I'd do:

Mom: "Take a break from that, okay?"
Me: *Waits five minutes then turns it back on*


----------



## twinkinator (Aug 6, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> DarthGohan1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Me too.

I've actually done that before...


----------



## Ron Ronaldo (Aug 6, 2010)

Aw man, Season one of Pokemon was the best! Now it seems terribly cheesy, but I'm not sure if it's gone downhill or it's because I watched the first season when I was six. XD

I actually love all the generations of Pokemon. The each have something cool about them. ^w^ I mean they all have their drawbacks, but nothing's perfect.


----------



## Wesley11293 (Aug 6, 2010)

I remember watching the first episode of Pokemon.......memories :'(


----------



## Smugleaf (Aug 6, 2010)

Ron Ronaldo said:
			
		

> Aw man, Season one of Pokemon was the best! Now it seems terribly cheesy, but I'm not sure if it's gone downhill or it's because I watched the first season when I was six. XD
> 
> I actually love all the generations of Pokemon. The each have something cool about them. ^w^ I mean they all have their drawbacks, but nothing's perfect.


To me, the only drawback of pre-Gen. IV games were the lack of Wi-Fi (Japanese Crystal had Wi-Fi, but you had to pay for it) and maybe in FRLG that you couldn't evolve pokemon into Hoenn/Johto pokmon without the national dex (Blissey and Crobat = AGH WTF)


----------



## D1llon (Aug 6, 2010)

Me and my friends would play pokemon all the time....I feel bad for first buying that game now. There are a handful of people who still play it. The last game I got was pearl in 5th grade...my DS is old and I'm debating if I should get the knew one but don't think I'm going to.


----------



## Psychonaut (Aug 6, 2010)

dear sweet jesus, people.  ze goggles.

red/blue were good for their age, yes, but the game has been improved much more than what you said, gohan.  in addition to those pointless side-quests, the game as a whole has evolved so much, if you pardon the pun.

g/s/c didn't directly give us berries, but apricorns or acorns or whatever the *censored.3.0* they are.  the night/day/clock thing was great, especially for it's time.  too bad the battery save was backed up on the same thing. 
also, egg moves/breeding pokemon.  also, HOLD ITEMS.

r/s/e gave us natures, if I'm not mistaken (could've been g/s/c/, but I don't remember), and the biggest thing that happened to competitive play this side of natures, limited EV's.
honorable mentions: double battles, for being an option (though not used enough) and ribbons I guess.  the pokemon cool/beauty/smart/tough/cute stats were added too, if that counts.

d/p/p gave us first and foremost the physical/special split, which has GREATLY diversified the competitive scene, with mixed sweepers, and plenty of other little surprises, such as making sneasel worthwhile.  wifi is nice for those who are actually playing the game, too. :3

I can only hope/imagine what gen 5 / b/w will bring.

O WAIT!  triple battles and video chat.  my bad, guys.


why pokemon is a dead horse being beaten mercilessly isn't due to the game not having anything added to it, it's that the game/generation gets so many games for one update/gen.  five per update, if you count all the versions.  if you don't, that's still 3.  yellow/crystal/emerald/platinum versions are what people complain about most, I assume.

tl;dr, the game has come a long way since r/b/y.  r/b were great, and groundbreaking, but the game has been added to so much that you can't say that r/b are still the best pokemon games.

case and point > try running/moving fast without your bike in r/b.  :3

I have red on my phone, play it when I'm bored, btw.


----------



## [Nook] (Aug 6, 2010)

Gen 1: Great
Gen 2: Cool
Gen 3: Good
Gen 4: BAWWW
Gen 5: Only flaws are Pigeon Pokemon and Nun antagonists, but the generation after that better come out 10 years later, and during that time, release sub-franchises such as playing as a Team Rocket/Aqua/Magma/Galactic/NunPlasma Grunts or a cooking game where you make food for Pokemon (Torchic Nuggets, anybody?) or a Pokemon themed Kirby Airride-esque game where Pokemon trainers ride on their Pokemon (yay, Slugma riding!).

Nintendo has to try something new.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Aug 6, 2010)

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> d/p/p gave us first and foremost the physical/special split, which has GREATLY diversified the competitive scene, with mixed sweepers, and plenty of other little surprises, such as making sneasel worthwhile.


Didn't that happen in G/S with ATK/DEF/SP ATK/SP DEF?  Or maybe I have no clue what you're talking about


----------



## Psychonaut (Aug 6, 2010)

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that was huge, too, forgot to add that 

I meant how fire/water/grass/elec, etc were always special moves, while fighting, ghost (lolwut), rock, ground, etc were always physical.

now/in gen IV, there are physical moves of every type, and special moves of every type.  a lot of them are just copies of their alternate stat move (ex: earth power/earthquake, zen headbutt/psycho cut and psychic), but some of them are drastically different.  for instance, draco meteor and outrage, or flare blitz and fire blast.

I completely forgot that special was all one stat, before g/s/c.  lol @ that.  just another update from the original.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Aug 6, 2010)

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> DarthGohan1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So a move could be a special type but a physical attack?


----------



## Bacon Boy (Aug 6, 2010)

I just think the only problem now is the design. Gen IV didn't look that much like pok


----------



## Ciaran (Aug 6, 2010)

Gen 3 was my favourite cos I liked Hoenn. (especially all the water)

Gen 4 was an inbred monster.

Gen 5 looks like it will be good... when we get it on 3DS.

I don't know why people bother to develop for DS anymore, more than half of people who aquire the game will do so through piracy...


----------



## Psychonaut (Aug 6, 2010)

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


example:  fighting type moves.

there is close combat, which is physical
and focus blast, which is special.

both are fighting-typed, but each deal with their respective stat.

which means that against a blissey, close combat would be the better choice, while when against a skarmory, focus blast would do more damage. (unless there is a large gap in the attacking pokemon's stats)

does that answer/clear everything up?

@ bacon boy, as I've said multiple times, ZE NOSTALGIA GOGGLES, ZEY DO SOMETHING.

i just takes a little bit of time to get accustomed to the new pokes.  granted some of them are just begging for mercy killings, some of them have nice designs.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Aug 6, 2010)

yeah i think i understand.  so you could have a pokemon with a high special defense knowing you're going against, say, water type pokemon... but if you dont know what moves the pokemon have you could be in big trouble if you have a low normal defense.  o.0

i miss the good old days of pokemon.


----------



## Psychonaut (Aug 6, 2010)

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> yeah i think i understand.  so you could have a pokemon with a high special defense knowing you're going against, say, water type pokemon... but if you dont know what moves the pokemon have you could be in big trouble if you have a low normal defense.  o.0
> 
> i miss the good old days of pokemon.


yeah.

it basically means that psychic types with monster special defense can be beaten with super effective hits, now.

which means there's an element/layer of surprise and strategy that comes with creating your team, and also many new threats/surprises that come with one pokemon.

case and point: choice specs salamence (specsmence) vs choice band salamence.

completely different beasts, both huge threats, and until you know which one your opponent is using, you best be prepared.

of course, the pokemon's been srsfagged up so much it isn't even funny.  I direct your attention to Smogon.


----------



## bittermeat (Aug 7, 2010)

I completely love everything about the first three generations. The fourth was disappointing, though I eventually got used to it (after a long, LONG time). The fifth won't be any better.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Aug 7, 2010)

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> DarthGohan1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not really nostalgia goggles. I really don't like most of the Gen IV pok


----------



## Tyeforce (Aug 7, 2010)

I love Pok


----------



## TheYoshiGamer (Aug 14, 2010)

I know that many hate the fourth generation, but it's awesome for me. I like Diamond, but my favorite fourth generation game is HeartGold. However, my favorite game is FireRed, which is in the third generation. People probably like the first two generations better because they grew up with it, but I like the third generation and newer ones after that because my first game was FireRed.


----------



## Miranda (Aug 15, 2010)

It's nothing new to this forum of my hatred for Pokemon and I never have/never will like it, but that's not why I am here...I actually have some genuine questions I am curious to have answered for me, thanks.

I don't see how it is still popular in today's day and age, this game is OLD! It was around when I was like 11-12, and I find it crazy it is still as popular today. What is it with this game that makes it so appealing? And if people liked it better way back when, why is it still as big today?


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Aug 15, 2010)

I can't understand what it is with you people?! When ever something is 2.5+ years old you jizz all over the word "nostalgia."  And whenever somebody comes along and tries to spice things up make it new, fresh, cool. You hate it, pretty much automatically. I can understand some legitimate not liking of some newer Pokemon, but all of them HATE? Calm down. Now this doesn't apply to all, but for those of you that it does.... (BB Farren)


----------



## Psychonaut (Aug 15, 2010)

Miranda said:
			
		

> It's nothing new to this forum of my hatred for Pokemon and I never have/never will like it, but that's not why I am here...I actually have some genuine questions I am curious to have answered for me, thanks.
> 
> I don't see how it is still popular in today's day and age, this game is OLD! It was around when I was like 11-12, and I find it crazy it is still as popular today. What is it with this game that makes it so appealing? And if people liked it better way back when, why is it still as big today?


the reason that I like it (and a lot of people who obsess over wifi/battling real people) is the customization aspect that it now has, due to EV's, IV's, and all that good stuff.

it more or less diversifies each usable pokemon, so that the already high options for your team (6 out of a possible 150, and now 400-something)

or at least that's why I like it/still play it sometimes.  of course, it's usally shoddy battle, but it's still pokemon at it's core.

there's a limit as to what's usable competitively, but even then, the game has a lot of customization that the player is able to tinker around with.

that, and espeon is <3


----------



## GetSumSunBK (Aug 17, 2010)

Saphire was one of the best games.  So much nostalgia


----------



## Tyeforce (Aug 18, 2010)

Miranda said:
			
		

> It's nothing new to this forum of my hatred for Pokemon and I never have/never will like it, but that's not why I am here...I actually have some genuine questions I am curious to have answered for me, thanks.
> 
> I don't see how it is still popular in today's day and age, this game is OLD! It was around when I was like 11-12, and I find it crazy it is still as popular today. What is it with this game that makes it so appealing? And if people liked it better way back when, why is it still as big today?


Um, the game isn't old. New Pok


----------



## Psychonaut (Aug 18, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Miranda said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## KCourtnee (Aug 18, 2010)

pokemon isnt even that old. its only 12 years old, i believe.


----------



## Rockman! (Aug 18, 2010)

You're all mad.


----------



## Psychonaut (Aug 18, 2010)

Rockman! said:
			
		

> You're all mad.


why else would I be here?


----------



## SilentHopes (Aug 18, 2010)

Show- I really only watched Hoenn. I would watch it everyday after school. >_>
Games- I think they're getting better, but not by much.

The games go on a scale like this:

___
______
___________
______
__________________
______________
________________


----------



## Tyeforce (Aug 19, 2010)

Rorato said:
			
		

> The games go on a scale like this:
> 
> ___
> ______
> ...


What the hell is that supposed to mean? XD


----------



## Jas0n (Aug 19, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Rorato said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was wondering the same.

YAY FOR RANDOM LINES.


----------



## Cottonball (Aug 19, 2010)

Its crap. I saw a little boy in a store once, and his shirt only had new pokemon.. seriously wanted to kick him.


ORIGINAL FOR THE WIN!


And sorry to hear about your kitty. ;_;


----------



## crazyredd45 (Aug 19, 2010)

I only started liking pokemon 3 years ago so nothing has really changed for me yet


----------



## Tyeforce (Aug 19, 2010)

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> Its crap. I saw a little boy in a store once, and his shirt only had new pokemon.. seriously wanted to kick him.
> 
> 
> ORIGINAL FOR THE WIN!


Did you ever stop and think that, to that little kid, the fourth generation of Pok


----------



## Ron Swanson (Aug 19, 2010)

The new anime sucks.
But I like the new Pokemon games.


----------



## John102 (Aug 19, 2010)

I play pokemon for it's awesome graphics, and intricate storyline.


----------



## [Nook] (Aug 19, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Smugleaf (Aug 19, 2010)

[Nook said:
			
		

> ,Aug 19 2010, 03:26:45 PM]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Thunder (Aug 19, 2010)

Still don't like it >:/

.


----------



## Cottonball (Aug 19, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## AndyB (Aug 19, 2010)

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Cottonball (Aug 19, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## [Nook] (Aug 19, 2010)

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Cottonball (Aug 19, 2010)

[Nook said:
			
		

> ,Aug 19 2010, 04:12:17 PM]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Psychonaut (Aug 19, 2010)

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

